# [solved] fbsplash - tło w konsoli - fbcondecor

## crh

Witam,

Mam taki problem, z którym od dłuższego czasu nie mogę sobie poradzić. Otóż chciałem ustawić sobie fbsplash. Bootsplash udało mi się ustawić, a tło w konsoli już nie.

Takie coś mam[/code]: http://fbsplash.berlios.de/themes/shots/1024x768-natural_gentoo.png

a tego nie mogę nijak ustawić: http://fbsplash.berlios.de/themes/shots/1024x768-natural_gentoo-fbcondecor.png

rc-update -s

```

desktop crh # rc-update -s

...

fbcondecor | boot

...

```

initramfs-bootsplash w /boot

```

desktop crh # ls /boot

boot                  kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7   kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

grub                  kernel-2.6.25-vanilla-r9  lost+found

initramfs-bootsplash  kernel-2.6.26-gentoo-r4   memtest86plus

```

wpis w grubie

```

desktop crh # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6

root(hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda4 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32@75,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo quiet console=tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-bootsplash

```

Używane jądro

```

desktop crh # uname -r

2.6.31-gentoo-r6

```

zaznaczone opcje w jądrze

```

desktop linux # cat .config | grep 'FB'

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

```

```

desktop linux # zcat /boot/initramfs-bootsplash | cpio --list

.

sbin

sbin/splash_helper

sbin/fbcondecor_helper

root

etc

etc/splash

etc/splash/natural_gentoo

etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images

etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images/verbose-1024x768.jpg

etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

etc/splash/natural_gentoo/1024x768.cfg

etc/splash/luxisri.ttf

lib64

lib64/splash

lib64/splash/proc

lib64/splash/sys

dev

dev/console

dev/fb

dev/tty0

dev/null

dev/misc

dev/vc

1316 blocks

```

Sprzęta to Compal FL90.

Nie wiem co jest nie tak, może ktoś miał taki problem na jądrze 2.6.31-gentoo-r6.Last edited by crh on Sun Jan 03, 2010 4:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Robert W.

Może chodzi o to:

```
INPUT_EVDEV =y
```

----------

## crh

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> Może chodzi o to:
> 
> ```
> INPUT_EVDEV =y
> ```
> ...

 

Mam to ustawione, F2 działa poprawnie przy bootowaniu.

----------

## tgR10

masz uvese i pewnie nie podales CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE na te z pakietu v86d, a mi bez tego bootsplash nie frygał

1.uvesa http://tgr10.wordpress.com/2009/05/08/uvesa/

2.splash http://tgr10.wordpress.com/2009/04/04/bootsplash/

warto tez wylaczyc printk czy cos w ten desen w kernel hacking, zeby niepokazywalo tych komunikatow zanim wczyta initrd

----------

## Exil

Nie masz ustawionego CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

----------

## zlomek

Przeczytaj to http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

Sprawdz czy masz w kompilowane:

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel Configuration
> 
> If you intend to use a Framebuffer splash you'll need to make sure the driver is built-in, and not built as a module. You will also need to enable Framebuffer Console support and Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations. 
> 
> 

 

----------

## Zwierzak

```
rc-update add fbcondecor boot
```

?

----------

## jodri

Zwierzak: autor posta juz ma to zrobione. Jestem ciekaw czy cos sie zmienilo w tym temacie. Ruszylem u siebie na swoim komputerku fbcondecora i tez mi nie wychodzi  :Sad: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Hmmm, póki używałem uvesafb wszystko śmigało ładnie i bez problemu, fbsplash od załadowania się kernela, tła w konsolach itd. Teraz jednak używam radeondrmfb (związane jest to z przejściem na KMS, co szczerze polecam) i sytuacja wygląda podobnie jak u was, więc nie jestem w stanie pomóc. Jedyna rożnica w porównaniu do poprzednich wersji to wyrzucenie sterownika v86d i jego initrd z obrazu jądra oraz usunięcie opcji konfigurujących fb.

EDIT:

Spróbujcie takie ustawienia:

```

General setup  --->

    [*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support

        (/usr/share/v86d/initramfs)    Initramfs source file(s)

```

----------

## crh

Sorry, że nic nie odpowiedziałem, ale chyba wyłączyłem powiadomienia o nowych postach w założonym wątku, a sam zapomniałem o problemie i zająłem się obowiązkami.

Otóż nie udało mi się tego zrobić na sterowniku uvesa.

Nie mogę znaleźć takiej opcji w kernelu: CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR. Nie ma jej.

```

desktop linux # cat .config | grep 'FB_CON_DECOR'

desktop linux #

```

Robiłem wszystko zgodnie z wiki gentoo także wkompilowałem wszystko co trzeba (żadnych modułów jeśli chodzi o FB_*)

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE  także podałem.

fbcondecor bootuje się przy starcie.

Praktycznie wszystko co sugerowaliście wyżej mam zrobione.

U mnie problem jest nadal otwarty.

----------

## ArnVaker

 *crh wrote:*   

> Nie mogę znaleźć takiej opcji w kernelu: CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR. Nie ma jej.

 

W waniliowym jajku nie ma i trzeba patchować, w gentoo-sources chyba jest, w zen-sources jest na bank. Musisz ją wkompilować, przecież to "serce" całego tego "mechanizmu", bez tego to w ogóle nie ma prawa działać...

BTW, używam fbcondecor właśnie na uvesafb i działa bez najmniejszych problemów => http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/2736/console.png

----------

## crh

 *ArnVaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW, używam fbcondecor właśnie na uvesafb i działa bez najmniejszych problemów => http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/2736/console.png

 

OK, ale  ja nie widzę tego w 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 - we wcześniejszych tak, ale nie w tym.

----------

## ArnVaker

No dobrze, sprawdziłem... Już podczas mergowania =gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6 widzę:

```
* Applying 4200_fbcondecor-0.9.6.patch (-p0+) ...
```

Odpalam na tych źródłach make menuconfig i co robię? Wpisuję w szukajkę "decor", co daje mi taki rezultat:

```
  │ Symbol: FB_CON_DECOR [=n]       

  │ Prompt: Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations    

  │   Defined at drivers/video/console/Kconfig:124    

  │   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && VT && FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y && !FB_TILEBLITTING  

  │   Location:   

  │     -> Device Drivers    

  │       -> Graphics support   

  │         -> Console display driver support   

  │           -> Framebuffer Console support (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE [=y])
```

Na co zwracam uwagę? Ano na ten fragment:

```
Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && VT && FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y && !FB_TILEBLITTING
```

Pierwsze co rzuca mi się w oczy to:

```
!FB_TILEBLITTING
```

W takim razie udaję się do odpowiedniej sekcji i odznaczam tę opcję. Efekt jest taki => http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/1962/decor.png

----------

## crh

Problem był w tym, że jądro nie miało zaaplikowanego patch (coś kombinowałem z patchami jakiś czas temu i to pewnie dlatego), a poza tym korzystałem ze starego (sprawdzonego) konfiga z poprzedniego jądra. W każdym razie coś z nim nie grało. Zrobiłem reemerge jądra i zaaktualizowałem obraz jądra w /boot. Wszystko działa. Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------

